# Kirchhoff EQ : Opinions ?



## muziksculp (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi,

I'm interested to hear from users of *Kirchhoff EQ* , What are you using it for, and what's special about it ? Has it replaced Fabfilter Q3 for you ? I couldn't find a good YT video review, or walkthrough of this EQ. Which is kind of strange. 

https://www.threebodytech.com/en/products/kirchhoffeq

I also didn't want to post this in the Commercial Forum topic which already exists, so I think this will be a more appropriate area to discuss it. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi,
as i've mentioned in other threads, in my opinion Kirchhoff sets a new standard, it's a league of its own.

While there are other great EQs out there, what sets it apart is the comprehensive implementation of the dynamic EQ section in addition to the fantastic sound.
(I have the impression that it preserves the quality of transients better than its competitors in dynamic mode).

Do you have specific questions in regards to it?


----------



## Gaffable (Dec 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I couldn't find a good YT video review, or walkthrough of this EQ.


Mark Wingfield has reviewed it:


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 12, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Hi,
> as i've mentioned in other threads, in my opinion Kirchhoff sets a new standard, it's a league of its own.
> 
> While there are other great EQs out there, what sets it apart is the comprehensive implementation of the dynamic EQ section in addition to the fantastic sound.
> ...


Hi @Living Fossil ,

I noticed you are possibly the only person on this forum that is a big fan of this EQ, I'm not sure why not that many forum members think it is a special EQ, or something that is of high-interest when it comes to EQ options. 

I mostly use Fabfilter Q3, and recently got Eventide's Split-EQ, and Sonnox's Claro-EQ, haven't worked with them yet, so adding this one is a bit of an overkill for me, but I'm still curious about how good it is, and what's special about it. 

You mention that it preserves the quality of the transients better than the competition, have you checked Eventide's Split-EQ ? If not, you might want to check it out. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 12, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Hi @Living Fossil ,
> 
> I noticed you are possibly the only person on this forum that is a big fan of this EQ, I'm not sure why not that many forum members think it is a special EQ, or something that is of high-interest when it comes to EQ options.


One reason is that the appearance of the company isn't the most perfect one. I guess they are from Asia and there are some quirks in some English phrases on their homepage.
Second, most people have already spent a lot of money on an EQ and usually are happy with it and used to the workflow. 
It might cause a cognitive dissonance to find out that there is a better choice now.




muziksculp said:


> You mention that it preserves the quality of the transients better than the competition, have you checked Eventide's Split-EQ ? If not, you might want to check it out.


I'm aware of the Split-EQ, and btw. i guess the Melda Plugins do this trick for ages...
However, when speaking about the transients in Kirchhoff i don't speak about a special treatment for transients but about the quality the transients maintain after EQing. If i had to describe the sound of this EQ in one word, it would be "fresh".
(Fresh in the sense of naturally fresh)


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 12, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> One reason is that the appearance of the company isn't the most perfect one. I guess they are from Asia and there are some quirks in some English phrases on their homepage.
> Second, most people have already spent a lot of money on an EQ and usually are happy with it and used to the workflow.
> It might cause a cognitive dissonance to find out that there is a better choice now.
> 
> ...


Yes, I understand that. 

Thanks.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 12, 2021)

Not to muddy the waters  ... (This may also be irrelevant depending on how far down the rabbit hole you like to go...)

One other really unique option to something like say Pro-Q3 is UVI Shade. Like Kirchoff, it's static and dyanmic, it does mid-side, it has unique shapes, and the shapes are infinitely variable allowing you to create completely unique shapes you won't find in anything else, and more or less model any type of EQ...

It has comb filters, flange/phase filters, soft saturation and clipping. 35 filter shapes in total (actually more like 60-70 when you get into the Falcon filters included). (But agin these are infinitely variable, meaning you can turn a generic bell into a vintage bell or band shelf, all the way up to an almost completely squared off boost/cut. Same with the shelves... In addition to typical shelves, these are variable down to tilt and up to a square shelf.

You also have control over the attack and release giving you way more control than Pro-Q, Neutron, etc.

But what sets it apart is that it has LFOs, Envelopes, MSEGs, etc. This basically means you can turn it into anything. It can be a full range compressor, a multiband compressor, a vintage-esque dynamic EQ. But the main event is that it's completely unique as a sound design tool. It's the first thing I reach for when I need to create totally unique sound design.

Just wanted to add this to the conversation in case it's useful to you, or anyone else who reads the thread...


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 12, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> Not to muddy the waters  ... (This may also be irrelevant depending on how far down the rabbit hole you like to go...)
> 
> One other really unique option to something like say Pro-Q3 is UVI Shade. Like Kirchoff, it's static and dyanmic, it does mid-side, it has unique shapes, and the shapes are infinitely variable allowing you to create completely unique shapes you won't find in anything else, and more or less model any type of EQ...
> 
> ...



THANKS  

I will check it out.


----------



## AkashicBird (Dec 12, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> I'm aware of the Split-EQ, and btw. i guess the Melda Plugins do this trick for ages...


Which one of the Melda eq does that? Missed it

Also that eq looks really cool with its modeling but it might be hard for me to justify the price considering Pro-q 3 has got that spectrum comparison function that no other eq seems to have. It might not be much and what you'd ask from an eq first, and I'm not even sure how much I'd use this against just my ears in the future, but right now it makes Pro-q 3 the best/most function heavy eq to me (of it wasn't for this I'd just have picked Mautodynamiceq or even Toneboosters eq 4 maybe)


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 13, 2021)

AkashicBird said:


> Which one of the Melda eq does that? Missed it


Those with the M- ("multiband") in their name:









Tutorial: Tonal/Transient crossover


MeldaProduction, professional audio processing software, VST / VST3 / AU / AAX plugins for mixing, mastering and creative music processing



www.meldaproduction.com


----------



## obey (Dec 13, 2021)

apQualizr2 is another one I like to throw out when people mention super flexible dynamic EQs:






apulSoft apQualizr2 - modular equalizer plugin







www.apulsoft.ch


----------



## AkashicBird (Dec 13, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Those with the M- ("multiband") in their name:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's nice to know, but on the other hand, since that transient/tonal function is not integrated in any Melda EQ, it doesn't really compete with the likes of SplitEQ if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 13, 2021)

AkashicBird said:


> Well, it's nice to know, but on the other hand, since that transient/tonal function is not integrated in any Melda EQ, it doesn't really compete with the likes of SplitEQ if I'm not mistaken?


Honestly i don't care that much about that function, but i guess you can do it inside of MXXX, where you can split the signal first and then add any plugin – including EQs.

However, I guess you haven't worked with the Kirchhoff EQ. Once you get used to the functionality and sound of its dynamic section, you're probably not looking any further.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 24, 2021)

I picked this up with the Best Service xmas voucher.

I tried not to like this one, but it's really really good. Chock full of features you need (and no fat really), UI is good, and low cpu. I tend to use Ghz Tiltshift until I need something more surgical, but I might have a hard time not just loading this up from the start now.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi,

Just wanted to say that I have been using the *Kirchhoff EQ*, and testing it on various sources, and I love what it can do, very transparent, and versatile Dynamic EQ. It's my Go-To EQ now.

Many Thanks to @Living Fossil for recommending it 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 28, 2022)

Hi,

Just a heads up. *Kirchhoff EQ ver. 1.4.0* released. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A new noise-shaping algorithm has been implemented in linear-phase mode. Hope you will enjoy this finely polished sound.


*v1.4.0 Changelog*

_New Features:_
Band List: A operational list on bottom bar shows parameters of each EQ band.
New hardware model: "Blue", with two subtypes.
Preset Selector allows selecting or switching presets on bottom bar.
"Tight Mode": New default filter structure producing a "tighter" low end in IIR filters (Minimum-, Analogue- and Mixed-Phase mode).
A new option to set the rule of stereo mode selection when adding new bands.
A new option to allow levelmeter to lock max dB display.
Use mouse wheel on filter type select button on band control panel to switch the filter types of similar shape.

_Optimizations:_
New noise-shaping algorithm implemented on linear-phase mode to improve the sound quality.
Optimized spectrum rendering.
Refined respond to mouse operations.
Levelmeter would show -inf when level is below bottom.
Refined rendering of disabled bands.
Knobs that has no effect on current band type become non-draggable and show "----" as value.
Project saving would retain A/B state.
The action of loading presets become undoable.

_Bug Fix:_
Fixed deviated frequency of British N filter type.
Fixed popping when moving band frequency on L/R mode.
Fixed the way mono channels affect on stereo sound.
Fixed popping by short FIR filters (linear-phase mode).
Fixed offline export on REAPER.
Fixed disturbed parameter change on Ableton Live.
Fixed tab key shortcut on Ableton Live.
Fixed window size issue.
Fixed a bug that pop-up menus cannot be closed in some circumstances.
Fixed GUI creation speed when there's no permission to write on config file.
Fixed a bug that tuning parameter on multiple selected bands would make all of them to have same value.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## cqd (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah, picked it up a few weeks ago..
It is actually amazingly versatile..
My go to going forward..


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 7, 2022)

Still my go to as well. It's a sleeper I guess, I felt the same way as the guy in the video about the website haha. Anyone on the fence try the demo  It's very powerful, fast to use, and cpu efficient as well.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Mar 7, 2022)

Tried it and am sticking with ProQ3, which I still find easier to use (if only because I know it well) and still sounding very good.

I'm paying attention to how it develops, and also more and more believe Fabfilter need a ProQ4 that barely changes the UX, but addresses the very slowly but very surely growing sound quality gap.

Caveat: music is not how I make my living and spending more money on another EQ that may be somewhat better in some cases (I personally did not hear significant differences) is not something I can justify vs, say, buy a new instrument - like OB-E that I have my eye on.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 7, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Tried it and am sticking with ProQ3, which I still find easier to use (if only because I know it well) and still sounding very good.
> 
> I'm paying attention to how it develops, and also more and more believe Fabfilter need a ProQ4 that barely changes the UX, but addresses the very slowly but very surely growing sound quality gap.
> 
> Caveat: music is not how I make my living and spending more money on another EQ that may be somewhat better in some cases (I personally did not hear significant differences) is not something I can justify vs, say, buy a new instrument - like OB-E that I have my eye on.


If you are happy with Pro Q3 there's no reason to switch - and it's surely not more exciting that a new instrument  

If there's a good sale on it, you can always revisit.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma (Mar 21, 2022)

Is the demo time-limited? I want to demo it thoroughly, so I'm reluctant to install it now....


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 21, 2022)

AnhrithmonGelasma said:


> Is the demo time-limited? I want to demo it thoroughly, so I'm reluctant to install it now....


I seem to remember the demo just not saving/restoring settings.


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 17, 2022)

Signing up to F29, for 1 month. MADEq has never left me wanting, but Kirchoff for $31 has turned my eye.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Signing up to F29, for 1 month. MADEq has never left me wanting, but Kirchoff for $31 has turned my eye.


Kirchoff EQ is like a very fine, high-quality Swiss Army EQ.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Kirchoff EQ is like a very fine, high-quality Swiss Army EQ.


If someone can hear the difference after adjusting the Q etc. in Plugin Doctor vs ProQ3 or other digital EQ (I couldn't) then it would definitely be worth getting. If someone doesn't already have ProQ3, it might be worth getting, but I'd still recommend comparing vs Nova GE (note that Nova GE is a parallel EQ).


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Kirchoff EQ is like a very fine, high-quality Swiss Army EQ.


I obviously have yet to try it, but having watched Wingfields vid, it seems to be something of a quiver killer. The bell shaping and relative scaling functionality are all it really brings to the table, as far as I can tell, compared to MADEQ, but that does appear to make it a far superior mastering EQ. Having said that, the per band saturation capabilities of MADEQ mean I won't be giving up on it anytime soon.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> I obviously have yet to try it, but having watched Wingfields vid, it seems to be something of a quiver killer. The bell shaping and relative scaling functionality are all it really brings to the table, as far as I can tell, compared to MADEQ, but that does appear to make it a far superior mastering EQ. Having said that, the per band saturation capabilities of MADEQ mean I won't be giving up on it anytime soon.


I don't have MADEQ, who makes it ? I couldn't find much about it.


----------



## Kslovelace (Oct 17, 2022)

I really enjoy using the Kirchhoff eq. That said, since so many compare it to pro Q3, I probably reach for pro Q3 twice as much. Probably out of habit for one, but also because I still feel like pro q3 is easier?… however, I really like the character the different emulations add and the ability to change which emulated eq your using per band is really great. I also like how the dynamic section works so it has completely taken over as my primary for dynamic eqing.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Kslovelace said:


> I really enjoy using the Kirchhoff eq. That said, since so many compare it to pro Q3, I probably reach for pro Q3 twice as much. Probably out of habit for one, but also because I still feel like pro q3 is easier?… however, I really like the character the different emulations add and the ability to change which emulated eq your using per band is really great. I also like how the dynamic section works so it has completely taken over as my primary for dynamic eqing.


I agree Pro Q3 is easier/faster to use than Kirchoff, which has more bells and whistles to think and tinker with. But it has it has its benefits when you need to have more characters of EQ to try out.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

By the way, one of my favorite EQs to use lately is the *SSL Native X EQ2*, it is not a dynamic EQ, but sounds very good on anything I slap it on. Very musical results, and that's what matters to me, and It's fast, and easy to use.


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I don't have MADEQ, who makes it ? I couldn't find much about it.


Melda MAutoDynamicEQ








MAutoDynamicEq


The most powerful and flexible dynamic EQ



www.meldaproduction.com





Apologies if I'm using an unofficial VIC acronym, but it should (IMHO) probably be accepted into the fold. It's served every need I've presented to it, and the law of diminishing returns has only been overturned by the $31+VAT option of Kirchoff.


----------



## KEM (Oct 17, 2022)

Kirchhoff is about to be part of the Plugin Alliance bundles, so there’s no reason not to get it at this point, I think it’s safe to say it’s the best digital eq on the market


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 17, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> Melda MAutoDynamicEQ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.. I was searching for MADEQ all over the web, and so many odd things would popup at me  

Thanks


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 17, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Haha.. I was searching for MADEQ all over the web, and so many odd things would popup at me
> 
> Thanks


Oops, my bad!
Nothing too distressing I hope. Sweet dreams. Or not, as the case may be!


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 21, 2022)

Akoustecx said:


> I obviously have yet to try it, but having watched Wingfields vid, it seems to be something of a quiver killer. The bell shaping and relative scaling functionality are all it really brings to the table, as far as I can tell, compared to MADEQ, but that does appear to make it a far superior mastering EQ. Having said that, the per band saturation capabilities of MADEQ mean I won't be giving up on it anytime soon.


I didn't realize the saturation was per-band? Is MADEQ also parallel? 

MADEQ is what kept me from Kirchhoff, too. What finally swung me was the continuously variable stereo control instead of needing to make a new band and set it to mid or side in the settings, with only 7 bands available. Which is usually enough. But the continuously variable slope has turned out to be my favorite besides the dynamics functions... Just amazing for tone and phase control


----------



## Akoustecx (Oct 22, 2022)

Russell Anderson said:


> I didn't realize the saturation was per-band? Is MADEQ also parallel?
> 
> MADEQ is what kept me from Kirchhoff, too. What finally swung me was the continuously variable stereo control instead of needing to make a new band and set it to mid or side in the settings, with only 7 bands available. Which is usually enough. But the continuously variable slope has turned out to be my favorite besides the dynamics functions... Just amazing for tone and phase control


Apologies, my mistake, it isn't per band saturation. It was insomnia induced wishful thinking, as it's one of the capabilities I hope for in MADEQ update. It's still the most capable EQ I enjoy using, though once Kirchoff lands for me in November, I'm going to have to dedicate a session to a deep comparison of MADEQ, Nova GE (haven't had a chance to check it out since picking up last month) and Kirchoff.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 22, 2022)

I haven't done this with Kirchoff (yet), but I just compared Weiss MP ($199 list) vs. ProQ3, as well as VOS Slick EQ GE and Slick EQ M, and... couldn't hear a difference once I matched them up using PluginDoctor with leveling using Gainmatch.

Edit: caveat = I work at 96khz 

I concluded that it's probably more important to choose a top digital EQ based on workflow, because a digital EQ is probably just a digital EQ. This is why ProQ3 is my most-used EQ.

Again, I've not done the same with Kirchoff yet. But I will at some point. Just adding a little cautionary rain to the parade.


----------



## MegaPixel (Oct 22, 2022)

After I started using KHQ, I sold ProQ3. I do not regret the decision.


----------



## rectifried (Dec 27, 2022)

its a beast.. but just use part of it if you want simple.. like Q3
its only 75$ now if you use the PA Mega 
_*MEGA-75-OFF 
$99 Minimum Spend 

makes Kirchoff Eq- 75.00 *_


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 27, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I concluded that it's probably more important to choose a top digital EQ based on workflow, because a digital EQ is probably just a digital EQ.


One of the main points of Kirchhoff is the feature set of its dynamic section.
Once you've get accustomed to it, you will never want to work without it.
(but it's important to take some time and really explore what the dynamic section has to offer...)


----------



## KEM (Dec 27, 2022)

Love this eq so much, it’s the only one I use


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Dec 27, 2022)

I would so get this EQ through the forever 29 plan if they still had it. Looks mighty good!


----------

